# fet in april may



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

anyone else starting in april/mayx would love to hear from youxx
sue


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Sue

I promised myself I wasn't going to join a thread this time round and just get on with normal life. I saw your little message though and thought I should join you!

I'm starting very soon, aiming for FET day around 24th/25th April. What about you?

Angie x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Angie,

I am also starting DR around 23rd to 27th of April for a FET.

Have you had a FET before?

I had Failed ICSI in NOV 07 devastated.

Hope this is lucky for us all. 

Hi Sue,

Hope you are well!

Spinny1


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya angie,
ive just had fet using donated embryos it was a real long hall, i started d/r on day 1 of my cycle which was jan 1st this year and was on ijections for 45 days  i had et on feb 19th and tested from day 9 to otd on day 15 BFN my clinic then told me to retest on day 18 as af hadnt arrived still BFN af finally came 2 days later.
i went to review appointment yesterday and dr said i could start again on day 1 of my next cycle which should be 6th april on a long protocol again  we only have 2 frosties left so im hoping for a miracle as there is such a shortage of embryos being donated at the moment and its up to 6 years waiting on the list. i waited 3 years for this treatment.
i take my hat off to all those who donate or share i think its the most fantasic thing anyone can do although i realise its not for everyonexx
this time i told myself i wasnt going to go on the boards as well cause i found that when i got the BFN you just seemed to fade away but then i though what the hell cause we all need someonexx
hiya spinny howz u xx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi,
hope you don't mind if I join you, I started my Buserelin today aiming for FET week beginning 7th of April. Finding everything tougher this time as DH (who's in the Navy) is away until the end of May  This is my first FET, we did a "fresh" cycle in December, I got my BFP but then sadly miscarried in early January. We weren't expecting to have enough embryos to do FET, basically because our clinic said that at 40 I'd be lucky to respond enough to the IVF drugs to get one or two good embryos for one attempt, guess I showed them!!
Suzy x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya suzy and welcome.
good luck with your cyclexx
its a shame dh is away but im on everyday so you can always chat to mexxxxxxxxx


----------



## allyjo (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi

I'm due to start D/R in April too.  mind you i'm going a little loopy waiting for things to start. But the last cycle I felt pretty much the same thing and then once we'd started I found the whole thing more positive. So here's hoping my offer for treatment comes within the next week and then I really can join you all.

We have 4 frosties in the deep freeze and we're defrosting all four to get the best 2. Hoping this isn't reckless as I am dreading a fresh cycle again. FET is much kinder phyisically but emotionally its really the same. Still  for a      

I agree donating embryos' brave thing to do.
Sending good fibes to all of us    

A


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

welcome allyjoxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allyjo (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you for your welcome do hope your miracle comes


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Sue,
thanks for the welcome, it'll be nice having someone to chat to who understands what's going on, my friends are all sympathetic but since they're all sickeningly fertile as well it's hard for them to understand what this situation feels like! Have felt a bit lost with the FET cycle as while our clinic was really helpful & supportive when we did the "fresh" cycle they've been unbelievably unsupportive & unhelpful this time around, DH feels (being the cynic he is) that it's because they don't get as much money  for FET as they do with IVF 
Sending good vibes to all
Suzy x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,  Alyjoe and Suzie, 

Welcome, I am also having a FET in May starting DR about mid April just waiting for AF to start.
It will be lovely to chat.  I too have 4 embies and they are thawing all 4 to put the best 2 back.

Hi Sue how are you today?

spinny1

xxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya spinny, i got my protocol today sperfast as i only saw doc on tues  
have paid for my drugs so cant wait for af to arrivexx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Sue,

Hope all goes well for you! I am nervously waiting for my AF too.  They never arrive when you want them too!!  haha 

Spinny1

xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi,

I hope you don't mind me joining too. I start down regging with Buserelin tomorrow for 2 weeks, then have a baseline scan and start on the Progynova for 3 weeks and have our 2 blast frosties transferred on 28th April.

We've had 2 failed fresh cycles and we are hoping its 3rd time lucky   

Good luck everyone else


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya spinyxx how are youxx 
welcome tricksyxxxkeeping my fingers crossed for youxx
ive just been trying to work out when af is really due lol. my otd was the 5th march 15dpt so i would have been due on the 4th march but i was on the pessaries and had to retest on 8th and then didnt blled till 10th march so im not sure when i should count as 1st day would it be the day i was due or the day i started.any ideasxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

the day you started hun, hope that helps


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Well, have my first scan today, I'm not even sure why I'm having the scan as the Unit has been really sparing with the information they've given me  So am going armed with a long list of questions so that hopefully by this afternoon I'll have some idea about what's happening 
Hope everyone's OK & had a nice Bank Holiday weekend.
Suzy x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya suzy good luck with your scan. im not 100% sure for you but when i had my last go i had a scan on day 21 to see if i had down regulated.(make sure your not releasing eggs and check womb lining.)
let us know how you do xxxsue


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Sue,

You have got me on that one, really not sure when it would be. 

Welcome Tricksy hope it is a defo 3rd time lucky for you!  

Anyway i am still waiting for the AF to start I am only day 29 so reckon it will be this Friday or 
saturday last month it was a 38 day cycle so who knows!!!!  

Sending good vibes 

Spinny1 xxx


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Hope you don't mind me joining in too! I started my Suprefact injections on the 20 March and have a scan on the 9 April. It's my first FET so hoping it works.

Wishing you all lots of luck and here's hoping we all get good news! xx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya sarita and welcome and good luckxxxxxxxxxxx
hiya everyone elsexxx
sue


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

was a little fed up yesterday after the scan, when I had the scan at the unit the nurse said my lining was a little thicker than they'd like it to be but since AF was in full swing she didn't see it as a problem, she phoned 3 hours later to say that the consultant wanted me to delay starting the tablets until after I've had another scan tomorrow.Have now had to ask my boss for more time off work (which has made me extremely popular!!) & am now fretting in case the lining isn't thin enough tomorrow. I'm starting to wish I'd never started this cycle of treatment, DH is being as supportive as he can but he's having to give support via the phone because he's thousands of miles away (& not due home till the end of May!!!)
Am going to have a long soak in a hot bath tonight to try to chill & unwind (it's either that or drown myself ) hopefully things will be a bit more positive tomorrow  

Suzy x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hey suzy i wouldnt worry to much the same thing happend to me last time.. i went for the scan and my lining was 7.5 then went back 3 days later and it was 1.5 i was on af as wellxx also my clinic said if it had of still been to thick they could give something to thin it.. so keep your chin up and let us know how you doxx
sue


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome Sarita,

Good luck with your FET.  I have everything crossed for you!    

Hi Suzy,

Don't be too hard on yourself you never know what tomorrow might bring, I am sure it will be fine   I will do a few   for you.

Hi Sue hope you are okay!  I am still waiting for the AF!   

Hello to everyone else who I have missed.

LOL Spinny1


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello, i went in today for my first ultrasound and bw and just got a call saying my lining was thin enough to start the Estrace (Estradiol) pills tomorrow and everything looked beautiful so, i'm well on my way.  i have another ultrasound and bloodwork on Saturday and on next Monday and then my actual FET date is set for April 14th.


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya latlasan all systems go for you thenxx
hiya everyone else how are you allxxxxxxxsue


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

I am still waiting for AF so frustrating when you are desperate to start tx. Only day 33 of cycle today so it has got to be any day now. Probably tomorrow when the hospital is closed and I can't ring them to arrange to pick up my drugs.  Never mind DH and I are having a chinese takeaway tonight, so should be nice.   

Hope you are all fit and well!  

LOL Spinny1


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya spinny im in the same boat waiting for af  have a nice mealxx
sue


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

hope everybody's doing OK. I'm feeling a little anxious at the moment as this cycle of treatment is starting to pick up speed & I'm starting to think about how it's going to be doing it solo. Somehow it didn't seem this daunting back in January when I said I'd have this cycle of treatment while DH was away (I don't think I gave him enough credit for the amount of support he gave!) I've got another scan on Wednesday & then hopefully next Monday they'll tell me when me ET (hopefully) will be, it feels like I've waited ages to get to this point & now suddenly I feel like I haven't had enough time to get prepared...weird 

Suzy x


----------



## allyjo (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Suzydean
  
It's so hard to prepare for cycle I'm never sure if I'm ready to start but I think it would be harder not be be in a cycle.

Keep strong you're really brave doing this without DH. 

Just a thought but Have you a close friend who can go with you to transfer. I find transfer very clinical and although my DH will be with me I don't think I could do it without a friendly face to focus on 

hope this helps
ally


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Suzy,
  Just think you are nearly there then you will be on the 2ww. You are so brave without your DH on this cycle I am wishing you all the luck in the world. I think ally's suggestion sounds very good.    

xxx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi everyone can I join in? I am due to start DR on the 22nd April with ET proposed for 3rd week in May. Excited and nervous. First FET.


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone how are you allxx

hi galaxygirl it is really exiting isnt it good luckxx

allyjo i guess its really difficult without DH keep your spirits up girl its gonna be worth it for you in the endxx

hiya spinny how you doingxx as af arrived

im sat waiting patiently for af still lol have got all drugs and protocol and raring to goxxive done a list of all of us so far so you can add your treatment and datesxx

sueandles fet using donated embryos start D/R 6th april appox
spinny1
tricksy
suzydean
sarita
latlasan fet 14th april
angie73
allyjo
galaxy girl fet start D/R 22nd april

22nd april


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hiya everyone,
hope everybody is doing well, I had another scan today to see how the lining was coming along, the nurse said when I got there that they were hoping to get my lining to above 8 by next Monday, when she did the scan she discovered that I've responded better than expected to the drugs & my lining at the thinest point is 9.5 already  So I stop the Buserelin on Saturday & start the delightful "bottom bombs" on  & (please God they thaw OK ) I will have my embryos put back in a week today. One of my friends is going to take me up & provide "moral support" When I spoke to DH last I was all doom & gloom because they were talking about having to delay the transfer & when I next speak to him I'll be all hyper-anxious because the transfer's been bought forward!!! 
I'm off to have a relaxing bath & try to chill out about it all....still can't believe it 

Suze x


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

hi Ladies 

Can I join please?  Starting our second fet this month.  Nervous all over again!!!  Had our last go in October which took, then miscarried twins ( I have APLS) so have had a little break and ready to start again  

Love Ae x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi wonder if i am too early to join yous, i will be having my 1st FET with this next period which will come on the 26th april, had a scan yesterday and was asked if we wanted to thaw all 8 frosties to try for blast, which i am excited about as never had enough for this before, these eggs were donated by my sister, this is my 7th tx and my last so it must work. We have decided on a unmedicated cycle as it was felt that i had tried with drugs to no avail so maybe need to give a go naturally.
As this is my first i really have no idea how long after period that it all takes place could anyone take a rough guess as i need to ask for annual leave for my 2ww, but not sure when to take it.
good luck to everyone
kim xxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm a bit early too but would love to joing you all!  We're hoping to start on the coming cycle with AF due around 16th April.

Buster - I am having a medicated cycle so not an expert on unmedicated but my understanding is that ET will take place roughly 14 days into your cycle (obviously depending on cycle length).  Just wanted to wish you loads of luck anyway - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

thanks it hard when you are trying to arrange and take holidays for it, so will try and work it out, good luck with your tx
kim xxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone and welcome buster angelfaceae and karen wishing you  all the luck in the worldxxxxxxxxxhow is everyone else hope your all okxx
sueandles


sueandles fet using donated embryos start D/R 6th april appox
spinny1
tricksy
suzydean
sarita
latlasan fet 14th april
angie73
allyjo
galaxy girl fet start D/R 22nd april
angelfaceae fet
buster24  fet april
karen1975


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

is any off you girls having FET in glasgow?
kim xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi the new girlies and welcome,    

Hi Sue how are you?  

I am still waiting for AF it is 39 days tomorrow!  

Positive vibes to us all


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

My AF was 10 days late this cuycle it was driving me craxy because I wanted to get started so much!!

I'm waiting for my schudule to arrive now.


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all, 

I am so mad still no AF.

Think I am going to have to delay my treatment until June because I go on holiday for 2 weeks on the 15th June.  Rang Hosp they said it is up to me there is no pressure with Frozen Embies you choose when you use them. One part of me says just still do it when AF does finally arrive but I would hate for treatment to go on for longer and mean me miss my holiday.  My DH and I need a holiday just to chill out after our BFN in January it has been very distressing and exhausting.    

I will be sad to leave this thread because you are all lovely!      

Any advice I am very worried and confussed!  

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Spiiny     

Well i'm too waiting for AF due in 4 days which hopefull will come on time.  I am having a natural FET again, no drugs nothing!  It worked last time and the matron of the LWHC said i'm twice more likely to get pregnant this way again - so fingers crossed !  Got to start ovulate testing from th 11th day

ae x x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi all well my period is due on the 26th so clinic says ET ahould be around the 13 may, so when i went to work las tnight sister has left me word i can have 2 weeks annual leave then, i had had it in my head that with these fet i would just go through the otions as i have little faith in it woking,as after 7 goes it gets harder all the timeand i so so wish i hadnt felt like this, thought well i will just go through the motions and get it over and past with then i can move on from thsi fertility behame, i had got to the stage just use them hopw fo the worste and maybe get the best, untill blasts were mentioned, and now all of a sudden i feel i actually do have a bit of hope and praying now for got blastos, and one that would like to stay, maybw just maybe this could be the one,no drugs  all natural well nearly as taking heprin and hcg booster, so its full steam ahead, but wont lie stillnot not off the **** but promise i really do i will free from the weed befor. so the good viabes has bee returned. AH dear GOD if you come on and real this could you please, and for my wonderful wee huband
kim ccc


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to all the new faces on here  Let's hope there will be lots of BFPs here! 

I have my baseline scan on Tues 8th so am hoping that all is okay to aim for FET around 25th April. I am dreading the 2ww though and it feels like it's already started. Does anyone have any tips to try and think about something else!! I just thank goodness that I am working and that at least when I'm at work I have other things to get on with!

Bigs hugs to everyone

Angie x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone just a quick update from me af was due on 6th april rang clinic as she didnt turn up and was told to do another preg test (as i had last et on 19th feb) its annoyed me a bit as ive had 9 negatives from that cycle. i asked if it could just be my body adjusting and she said not really no so i dont know nowxx
hope you are all wellxxxx
sue


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi girls
Can I join too? Hello again Buster!

Just read quickly through and me and Suzys story very similar as well as having the same name a bit spooky!!!

You can read my profile for the hist but had a bfp end Nov with donor eggs of a known donor Angie who I met on here and sadly miscarried at 8 weeks. Found out yesterday it was a boy and had the extra chromosome 18 which is Edwards Syndrome (as it was my third m/c it got investigated) just started my af so hope to start FET on day 21 around 28/29 april (28th is my 44th bday) if the two frosties that are day 6 blasts make the thaw.  We go on 25th April to sign the consent forms and am hoping to start inj the following Monday and then have ET within a couple of weeks.  Think we are having medicated again.

Anyway looking forward to sharing the journey with you.
by the way not sure if any of you have heard of Drowned Girl well she has just had twins one boy and girl from a FET donor eggs and she had them naturally!

take care
love
susie


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Well tomorrow is the big day...well, one of them anyway. My ET is booked for 1.00pm, the Embryologist phoned this morning to say they were going to start thawing embies today, I think they're planning to thaw 6 although she did say she'd take them out 2 at a time & see what happens. She was asking if I wanted the embies thawed today & was I happy with the number they were planning to thaw, it's really hard having to make those decisions by myself (DH is still thousands of miles away ) She was great though & talked me through pros & cons & I felt right about the decision, fortunately when DH phoned he was totally behind what I'd opted for  
I've been hugely lucky as a friend is taking an annual leave day from work to drive me to the Unit (It's about 2 hours from where I live) & to provide "emotional support" she's threatening to rig up some sort of stirrup system with the rear seat belts & make me lie on the back seat on the way home with my feet on the parcel shelf "in case gravity helps"  I'm feeling slightly nervous, excited & anxious all in turn but am also experiencing a weird sense of unreality that it's happening without DH (although as he points out he wouldn't be the first sailor to go away for 5 months & then find when he gets home his wife is 2 months pregnant but the circumstances are usually a little different )
Well, I'm off to sort out my dressing gown & slippers for that walk up the corridor to theatres tomorrow, hoping this will be the last time I make that trip  

Good luck to everyone, wherever you are on your journey  
Suzy x


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey ladies
Sorry i've not posted on this thread for a while but i now back as actually can say that things are finally moving forward! I've been on Suprefact since 20 March and had my scan today. All looked fine and my lining is 5mm so am starting on Progynova tablets tonight - wahheeyyy more drugs for my body to cope with! Then have another scan next Wednesday to see how it's all going and hopefully get a date for the ET.

Having read through some of the threads, it's so nice to have a place to go to where others are going through exactly the same thing!

Suzydean - wishing you all the love and luck in the world for tomorrow - hope all goes well and let us know how you get on. Will be thinking of you lovely. You crack me up about the sailor joke! I sooo know what you mean about making the decision on how many to thaw. I have 4 frosties to and am in the same dilemma! Will be speaking to teh embryologist next week. I think we'll probably just defrost two and see how they get on...if they don't look so good then the other two get to be all warm and cosy! All a matter of luck i guess. 

Sueandles - how annyoing, fingers crossed for you, hope you get that big fat positive. Now hit that chemist girl and get that test!

Angie - how did your scan go? Hope all went well and you're all set to go on the 25th. As for keeping your mind of things, work is a great way of doing that and keeping very busy - re-organise your home, gossip mags and telly!! I freelance and am not always working - kinda annoying at the moment cos there's a lot of work about but as i can't firmly commit due to treatment, have to turn it down! Lucky hubby has a decent job but two salaries are always better than one and we're pnly just about managing! Beans on toast for whil methinks! 


Suszy - so sorry to hear you've experienced a miscarriage. Wishing you all the love and luck for your FET. Keep positive and stay strong - the rest is out of your hands. This whole fertility ride can feel very unfair but there is plenty of hope ahead. xx 

Buster - wow, 7 attempts. I know you're pretty fed up with the whole thing and who can blame you lovely. But every chance is a FRESH chance so give this one all positive vibes you can and please remember, you could be one of the lucky ones. You sooo deserve to be and good luck with all the treatment. Get rid of those horrible **** asap missus!

Angelface - muchos luck with the natural FET and hope mother nature come callling when she's supposed to!

Spinny - How frustrating honey! AF's never actually arrive when you want them to. Maybe as you have a holiday and are looking forward to it, maybe put the treatment on hold till your back. That way you can actually look forward to your hol, relax your body and mind meanwhile and hopefully your AF's will arrive as you'll be in a more relaxed state. Of course you may just want to get this all over with so go with what your gut feel says. 

To all the other gals, a big hell to you all and hope your treatments are going well.

Much love xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi girls

Suzydean good luck - hope you've had your FET by now! Fingers and legs crossed for you! It's great you've got a good friend to give you some support. My DH is away a fair bit at the moment so I know a little bit of what you might feel.

Sarita - thanks for the advice - work definitely helps to focus the mind on something else. I'll be spending most of my 2ww there too. My scan went fine thanks - all go, like you I am starting Progynova and patches at the weekend. When is your planned FET day roughly?

What is everyone's plan for the 2ww? I've taken time off before and it didn't work. I am thinking that if I have a good strong embie it will implant anyway... I will probably just take of off the FET and test day.

love to all

Angie x


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,
thanks so much for your support and good wishes, they really mean a great deal  Well, went up to the Unit today, they'd thawed 6 of the embryos, one didn't make it through the thawing & of the remaining 5 one was dividing "oddly" & another was dividing "too rapidly" so they've put back 3. Of the 3 one was at 7 cells & the other 2 were at 6 cells. One downside to the procedure is that the Consultant likes music while he works & had a cheesy "Sounds of the 70s CD" playing so my embryos were transferred to the sound of The Rubettes singing "Sugar Baby Love" & now I can't get the tune out of my head!!
So now it's just a case of waiting it out for 16 days before I test, my GP recommended that I take the 2ww off work as she's a big believer in lots of rest & relaxation, I'm not sure I would have been able to concentrate at work anyway so have stockpiled loads of books, DVDs & of course my IVF hypnotherapy CD.
Good luck to Angie & Sarita for you forthcoming treatment & to everybody else who's waiting for their cycle to start  

Suzy x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya every one sorry its just a quickie from me again i just wanted to let you all know af finally showed today so start buserilin today..

hiya suzy great new for you fingers crossed sugar baby love lolxxxxxxx

angie my last 2ww i had 2 put back and did nothing at all so i think as long as you dont go mad its personal choice i think if your cargos gonna stick it will stickxx

sarita fingers crossed for you hunxx
hiya everyone else hope you are all wellxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, Is it ok if I join in? I am currently on day 13 of sniffing using suprecur for my first FET.  I had my frist IVF cycle in December but after EC it had to be abandoned due to me developing severe OHSS and I ended up in hospital for a week on a heparin pump ( I wouldn't recommend it  ) .  The good news out of it all is that I got 8 embryos out of my IVF cycle and they are frozen into 2 sets of 4 so I am praying that they are really good quality   .  
I feel like I am going through this for the first time again apart from I obviously knew what to expect while sniffing and at my baseline scan which is on tuesday 15th but I'm not sure what to expect after this, I am NHS so in the Medicated FET leaflet it tells you I get a prescription for 3 items but I don't know what they are or what way they are administered ie tablet, injection, nasal spray etc. Obviously they are going to go over this with me at my baseline scan but I was just looking for some advice from the lovely ladies in here to tell me their own experiences.  xxx

sarah xxx


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies 

Well the  made her appearance this morning so counting down now eleven days to start peeing on the ovulation sticks once get a surge then its three days before they put the snow baby back --- fingers crossed they thaw okay  

Sorry haven't read any posts, will do once i finish cleaning, it never stops does it??  Go to work all day then you still got another couple of hours to do!!!!! 

Well that's moan for the day finished...sorry for ranting but i needed too , its my hormones talking, my dh hiding at the moment      

Love to everyone and i promise i will read the posts to find out where everyone is up to 

Ae x x x x x x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies  

Hope you don't mind me joining in? I won't bore you with my story to date, for those interested it is all in the signature below. Anyhow this is my second FET and in total my third cycle (1 fresh IVF and 1 FET so far). I am hoping it will be a case of third time lucky   

We have six frozen embryos and they are going to thaw all six to see if they can get a few to blastocyst......I am excited but scared at the same time. 

Look forward to hearing how you ladies all come on in the next few weeks and hopefully having some 'cycle' buddies to chat to.  

Love Foxy


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi all and goodluck with your FET, i have cut right down on the dreaded **** and will not be smokng by the time my FET comes around. 
susy dont worry about them falling out, i always used to worry about this and peeing  sneezing etc, then a nurse told me your womb is a potential space i imagined it was there big womb space all the time, and i am a nurse     anyway she told me its like 2 jam sandwiches stuck together and they put the embies right up in the jam sandwich, and not a sneeze or a pee or really anything can make them just fall out, after she told me this with my other cycles i always thought that and made me feel better.     
take care
kim xxx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Kim I love the jam sandwich analogy! Feel better about doing things in the 2 week wait now! 

Well My clinic phoned today and it turns out I start down/reg on the 21st - this is what IF has done to me - I can't even count to 21!

Will post again soon. late for aerobics!


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi

Can I join you girls? I have just got go ahead for FET bloods and scan 20th May. We have 3   to use and I had a dream the other night that they all survived and were really good quality and they refroze one. So am trying to have   thoughts about it all. I am going to start my hypnotherapy CD soon just to get me nice and relaxed.

I already know Kim and she is just the greatest FF ever. Hi chick. Good to hear you cutting down the ****.

Good luck to all the 2WW girls and those just about to have   put back.

Love Sadie


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

hi all 

hope you are all keeping well.  No sign of ovulation yet for me, still testing every morning but nothing so far although I have had some twanging pains this morning so maybe tomorrow.  How is everyone, anyone on 2WW yet?  Good luck to all those who are and baby dust to everyone 

Love ae x x x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah Sueandles great about AF! It is always late when you want it. Mine was 10 days late this time I was going nuts wanting to start Down reg! I'm now on day 3 of down reg and I'm bruising big time already! No swimming for me any time soon.

re 2ww. I'm thinking I'll take ET day (a thursday) and then the friday and its a bank holiday weekend so that would mean I get the Monday too. Then back until test day - again a thursday and the following day to give my time to get over the result whatever it may be. I hope this will be enough. What does everyone else think? I haven't had a 2 week wait as yet. Though I was off for nearly 2 weeks in Feb after treatment was cancelled and I was shattered for the entire time. Now realize was prob mild OHS.


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi girls
Im off to Barcelona for my frosties some time in May..just waiting for the time of the month then shall slap on those patches
good luck to you all
Nikki


----------



## crazykates DH (Feb 3, 2008)

Hiya ladies hope you don't mind me dropping in unannounced need some advice for Mrs Crazykate please....

Mrs Crazykate on medicated FET has d/regged and was on Burselin injections and Progynova HRT x 3 tabs .  Baseline scan at clinic 2 weeks ago showed lining not thick enough so they upped HRT tabs x 6 tabs a day.  Baseline scan 1 week ago showed very limited improvement asked to continue as we were if no improvement by this weeks scan tx will be cancelled    Mrs Crazykate now bleeding   she did ring the clinic on Friday but was only spotting at the time was told to carry on but it has since got worse.......

Any advice would be much appreciated 

  Karl


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

hi all 

Nikki, fingers crossed af comes! Karl, sorry can't help you there haven't had a medicated fet before just natural,fingers crossed for you both though   

Galaxy girl, good luck with the down regging, hope you're not bruising to much! 

Hello to everyone else and sorry for not replying will try to later.

Well i finally ovulated this morning !!!  can't believe it I have been testing for a week and thought I may have to do a medicated cycle.  Now only got the thaw and the dividing stage to get through - HELP   

Love and baby dust to everyone 

Ae x x x x


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Angel face...thats good news..not long for you either...

Crazykate
Zita West says the best thing for building up linings is spinach and brocolli and brazil nets and things like that..if you dont have the book you could probably find it on the internet

However when I was going for my first medicated FET in Spain for the first time I had bleeding whilst on the patches preparing for the FET...my clinic cancelled the cycle and we started again...however several ladies at my clinic in Spain have had transfers after bleeding on the oestrogen patches
So...I guess it varies on the individual and how much you are bleeding
My clinic always seems to increase the dose of oestrogen if someone bleeds ie I now take Elleste tablets aswell as the patches
Not very helpful Im sure but if nothing else its nice to know you're not the only one
Nikki x


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Afternoon to all the lovely ladies 

Well, phoned the clinic this morning booked in for transfer on Wednesday depending on everything going okay.  Embrologist should call me in the morning to tell me if they thaw okay   

Will let you know in the morning 

Love ae x x x


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya girls just wanted to post and say thanks for your replies..........sadly for us tx was cancelled today as my body just didn't seem to be responding to progynova tablets (there was virtually no lining there!) Said there was virtually no lining there.  We have to contact them after bleed stops and next AF (or two) and they will try again using patches next time....


Anyway just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck with your cycles and hope you all get your much deserved and long awaited 

Kate & Karl


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Angelface...fingers crossed all goes well on Weds for you!!!

Crazy Kate..so sorry it was cancelled..it may not seem like it now but it will be for the best and next time you will get a much better lining for those embryos..you really should look up on Zita West about building up your lining and I guess your clinic will change your hormones...I now take patches and Elleste for my lining since my bleeding
What a let down for you..you must be gutted

Well I started my time of the month and am now on the patches and Elleste..here we go again
Nikki


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi

Crazykate- So sorry that your cycle cancelled. There are lots of things they can do to help. My friend had similar problem and she had Viagra to help build up womb lining and now has 3 and half your old. So don't give up hope. Lots of protein, brazil nuts, whole milk and dairy products (hot water bottleon tummy only prior to ET). All this should help. Sorry if I am telling you stuff you already know. Just tryig to catch up on the thread.

Nikki- Good luck for you starting fingers crossed your womb lining grows nice and thick.

Anglefaceae- Good luck. Have you heard about thaw yet. How many frosties do you have?

Galaxy girl- How's things going? 

Foxy- Hi how's things? When your FET?

Kim- Hey you! How's it going? Good Luck for Friday. Did sling help DH arm?

Hi to everyone else. I am still trying to catch up on who everyone is.

I am off to Turkey on Sunday then back to full swing FET on 20th May. Having reflexology this Thurs to try to relax me as v stressed at work right now.

Love Sadie


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

thank you Sadie
with love and luck to you all
Nikki


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi all. Things going well still down regging and counting bruises at the minute. Sadie wanted to check with you re the heparin and aspirin. Has it been identified because of immunilogical issues?

I'm worried as i have anti thyroid antibodies that my body could be over reacting in other ways too. But my clinic have dismissed it.

GG


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi

GG- I have thrombophilia where my blood is a bit on the thick side. I don't have to have my blood thinned on routine basis but they want to give me it for my cycle to see if that might help with implantation. I have just been tested for immune issue recently by my haematologist not by my fertility clinic as they too dismiss immune issue and say that there is not enough evidence to suggest that it has any bearing on the outcome of IVF. I'm not convinced and I think it does but ot much I can do as they won't treat me. I have other autoimmune things going on. I get these result on Thursday but I know that it won't affect my FET as they won't consider it as a problem.

Good luck

Have you had thrombophilia tests?

Love Sadie


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

No it has never been suggested for me. I have an under active thyroid and the before mentioned autoimmune(sp?) diffs. 

My endocrinologist did suggest taking low dose aspirin before we started treatment - but now that we are undergoing treatment I don't know whether to risk it or not. Seem to be a lot of pros and cons out there.


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi all 

Hope you are all fine and well.  Well we had our embie defrosted on Tuesday all went well, embie was put back where it belonged on Wednesday afternoon    

I test on Saturday as I ovulated late this month so only a week and a bit (hopefully this is enough time for the little one to snuggle down) been busy this week with work etc so haven't had time to think really.  Still taking my asprin and pregnacare.  If on Saturday my test is positive       (please god) then I will start my heparin

Good luck to all who are 'thawing', on 2WW or who are getting themselves ready for FET.  I will let you know on Sat if yah or nay 

Love Ae x x x x


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

oh Angel I will hope very hard for you
Im off for my FET next Tue to BCN...crap lining at the mo sadly but shall wear an extra patch and hope hard
love to all
Nikki


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Can I join in? 

Iam having a Natural FET around the 20 of May if ovulation comes on time, anyone having a natural do you know when will they check the size of the linning? I am on AF at the moment and the nurse told me to just use OPK and call when I get a positive, she never told me when to go to have a scan. is this normal or is it just only some clinics that offer a linning scan?

Good luck to everyone here.
Havana


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Havanna ! Sorry can't help as on a medicated cycle.

I've started my progynova tablets and my head has been splitting since I started it - about 3 days ago. Anyone else have this?


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya galaxy girl i started progynova 7 days ago and ive got the headaches as wellxx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

oh well its not just me..Im on patches and Ellese and have a bad head too..was wondering whether this weather isnt helping either
Im off to Spain for my tx on Tue..wish me luck!
Luck to eveyone else too

ps sorry cant help with the linig either but I know my clinic doesnt like to check the lining on day of tx as it can disturb thigns


----------



## Happygoluckygirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi gorgeous ladies 

Hope you are all well.  Well the   got me last night so I guess its back to the drawing board for us  

love ae x x x x


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Angel
Im sorry
Nikki x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Angelface I'm so sorry.  .

What is your next step?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Can I join you? Im having FET next week if all goes well and the frosties survive. This is my first FET and Im trying not to get my hopes up again.
Im trying to stay as chilled out as I possibly can.
Does anyone relate to this? 

Galaxy Girl - I love your little Jack Russell! I used to have one and yours looks very similar to my old little dog! 

Jen x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Jen -but though I do have a Jack Russell who looks very like this - it isn't actually him! I couldn't get my computer to let me upload one - so I thought this was the next best thing!  My jack Russell is called Frank and the king of the house!

So when is your FET? Mine is proposed for next week too - the 22nd in fact ( if all goes to plan) My first FET too - in fact first transfer of any sort due to over stimulation . It def. feels different to a fresh cycle.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Frank is a cool name! 
I had a Jack Russell called............Jack (yeah I know very original) it was my mums choice. Im sure my Spud would love to bundle with your Frank! 

Yes my FET will be some time next week too but I dont know when. I went for a scan today and lining was ok and follicle was 17mm. So it all depends when I ovulate now. I have another scan tomorrow. Are you peeing on a stick?! 
Because I have blasts apparently they will go back in 4 days after I ovulate. Thats all I know at the moment.
Im starting to get excited but I dont want to let myself get that way.

Jen x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Glad all went well on the scan. I'm on a medicated cycle so my last scan was last week to check I had down reg'd and my next one will be on Monday to check the lining. If all goes to plan I'll start on the pessaries and they will defrost the embies - they were frozen at the earliest stage ie  pro nuclear sp? 

Have just finished listening to my hypnotherapy CD. I fall asleep every time - or am I being hypnotized??


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I LOVE hypnotherapy. Im so lucky because I have a friend thats a hypnotherapist and she has helped me with all sorts.
But yes you probably fall asleep because you are so relaxed which is good. But your sub conscious will still hear what is being said and thats the main thing.

Im have acu tonight.

Hope you next scan goes ok! 

Jen x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I had my first acupuncture treatment yesterday - think it went well though it was more uncomfortable than I thought it would be!  Will be going before and after transfer.

My scan to check the lining is on Monday - I'm starting to feel very nervous! Am eating any thing Zita West has suggested for lining thickening!! Bring on th pumpkin seeds.  My acupuncturist said to watch out for fish oil supplements cause of levels of Vit A. Am confused - a nutritionalist recommended them for fertility.

Anyone heard any pros and cons re fish oils?


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Scan went well and transfer set for Thursday!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oooh congrats galaxy girl! That means your lining must be nice and thick then? 

I used to take all sorts of vitamins but it can get confusing. Now I just take Pregnacare Plus as that has the right mixture of daily vits including folic acid and Oils. I think it get an award somewhere too for this reason.

Im having my ET weds evening providing they defrost ok that morning. 
At least we can be on the 2ww together! 

Hope everyone else is ok??

Jen x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah ! It will be good to have someone going through the same thing at the same time!  Lining was 'perfect' apparently - so pleased!

Yes where is everyone else?


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

Hi all, started down reg today. Had fresh cycle nov/dec and miscarried boxing day. hoping this will be easier.
Did anyone else bleed internally after their egg collection? My gynae said it didn't make a difference but i think it did. had horrendous pain day after and readmitted for 6 hours until pain settled. Then when they transfered, trial was ok then cervix went into spasm and they took embies back to incubator until they managed to pass the cath. Got really sick on fresh drugs. this time just  down reg injections and oestrogen tabs with pessaries. The nausea was terrible. ended up using cyclizine. ginger was good, had bicckies and loads of ginger beer.
good luck to all


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Welsh girl - that all sounds horrendous!

At least FET will be much less strain on your body. I developed mild OHS symptoms  after my EC. so very tired and yes was in pain for a few days - thankfully no hospitalization though. Tomorrow last day of work before ET -  !! Pessaries are just plain weird - started them this am.


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

pessaries are really icky. And they smell. I thought everyone could tell what I was doing by my smell. Do you seem to lose alot of the pessary through the day?
Yes my fresh cycle was horrendous. This is my free NHS cycle. May change clinics for the next one. Mind you, it may just be me, i don't react well to hormone manipulation. I was like a psychopath from a steven king novel on depoprovera and like a banshee on Clomid. I couldn't work when I started the IVF stimulating drugs because I couldn't think or put a rational train of thought together. I kept forgetting what i was saying 1/2 way through a sentence and the mood swings were awful. I also felt I was carrying to bowling balls where my ovaries were. I'm limiting myself to 2 stimulated cycles but will do as many FET's as I have eggs providing I'm better on the HRT this time.


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone sorry ive not been on for a while ill do personals laterxx

just wanted to let you all know have just come back from having transfer done only 1 embie survived was a 6 cell but lost a cell then lost 2 more cells so i really dont hold out much hope. had a real bad time of it really got to clinic at 12.15 with full bladder was told they wernt ready and to have a drink they called me through at 12.45 and i had to sit in a cubical till 2 when they did transfer which was really painfulxxx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Clinic phoned today. They defrosted 5 embryos and only one survived - now they are defrosting the final 4 in the hope of getting one more. Feel  . Hope its good news tomorrow. They were frozen at the pro nuc stage so dear knows if they will even divide.


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

galaxy girl and sue
sorry youve both had a rough time...the things we do, heh?
Nikki


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Sue - hope your feeling more positive. My clinic recommend an empty bladder - isn't it amazing how different they all are?

My transfer is at 3.30 tomorrow - I'm going for acupuncture before and after too.


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

nikki yep the things we do but its gonna be worth it in the endxx

galaxygirl sorry about your embies i wish you all the best for tommorowxxx
yes its really weird how clinics differ isnt it.
am feeling really down at the moment i hope and pray this works for us i hope its not the endxx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Got my transfer!!! At last - I seem to have been cycling since JAN! 
we have 2 , 2 cell Grade 1 and Grade 1/2 embies put back. We ended up with 3 surviving embryos from 9 frosties. Embryologist said not to be concerned over the 2 cell as they were only defrosted late yesterday afternoon. So its the waiting game!


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

well  done galaxy girl wishing you all the best xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Sue and am sending positive vibes to you - hope you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Congrats galaxy girl on your successful FET. You are now PUPO and your little fighters WILL stick! You only need one remember that!    

How are we all doing? Sorry Ive been quiet. I had my FET on wedsnesday as planned, the first two blasts out of the four survived the thaw ok and expanded well and so it all went really well. Its just down to me now to keep hold of them. Pressure eh?!

Yesterday I did nothing but put my feet up because I was getting a lot of twinges in that area and Im just hoping its because they are settling in. Ive had nothing today though.

Im hoping and praying for a miracle for all of us I really am. 
I dont know about you but I quite enjoy the 2ww. Yeah I know Im a bit  
Its because you get spoilt by your Dh more and also its a time to live in hope and not despair.....do you know what I mean? Its like blissful ignorance of whats around the corner.

Sue - sorry your FET was so painful. Its horrible having a full bladder. I got too full and they told me to go and have a partial wee. (A PARTIAL WEE!!!) I didnt think I would be able to do it but I managed it in the end. The temptation was high though to really let go. I love those 'AHHHHHHH' moments! Good luck on your 2ww too   

Welshgirl - that all sounds horrendous what you've been through. I can relate to a lot of what you say about the drugs. I hope you are ok? 

Hi to everyone else
Jenny xx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Jenny - so glad too hear everything went ahead for you. Now the waiting really begins.


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

hi all
galaxy girl and sue- crossing fingers for your 2WW. 
j-mo- partial wee made me laugh so much. How do you partial wee?

so far, memory is shocking, lost all spacial awareness- i can no longer parallel park in one go.  It is taking so much effort to concentrate on what i am doing i hope i'm burning more calories and i end up losing some weight. So far very little in the way of menopause symptoms on the downreg. I haven't bled yet after 9 days which is worrying me as i'm now late. May even have to cancel my baseline scan at this rate. Kept to the scheule last time, think this time body is playing up. Just want to get on wit things now, can't wait for ET


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Welsh Girl

I know what you mean about 'losing it'. I remember making a cup of tea and poured boiling water in the tea bag caddy (which was full of tea bags) instead of the mug once. And I was constantly leaving my shopping on the train. I hope your AF comes soon. Im glad you are not having too many menopausal symptoms. 

Galaxy and Sue     When do you both test? How are you feeling?? 

Im back at work now and had a very stressful day full of pressure yesterday, I was exhausted when I got home and had to do my hypno cd to try to switch off again. Is anyone watching Britains Got Talent? What do you think

Jen x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi all. I was back at work yesterday too Jo. I had a huge migrane at the end of the day and went home, fell asleep on the sofa and woke up at 11.00 . Treatment plus work is hard.

I feel good - no different actually apart from the tiredness. Am due to test next friday - what about you?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe tiredness is a good thing!!! 
I test next Thurs. Gulp! 

I dont feel tired but my (.)(.) (oh if only they looked like that!) feel a bit fuller but that could be down to the botty bombs.

Jen x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone hoe are you allxxx
jo-mo i test thurs as well (well officially that is   im still having af pains thjere getting stronger now so i dont expect muchxx talk soonxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Sue! 

So are you implying you will test earlier by any chance?!?! 

AF pains are a good sign too because it could be implantation. I had that loads the first time when I got pregnant so dont worry too much about that. And last time when it was BFN I got nothing

Jen x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya jen me test early would i do i thing like that.................................................
wel actually i did have a few tests left over from last et i started testing yesterday.
i suppose i just want to prepare myself againxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Gosh you are brave, you tested yesterday! Thats over a week early!!!!
And what did it say
Just remember if its too early you will probably get a false negative.

Keep thinking PMA!!!


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya jo yep youve got it its a bfn. i honestly dont think its gonna change as it was a poor quality  embie put back it started off at 6 cells lost 1 cell at thaw and another 2 cells before we got to the clinic. ive never heard of any success with a 3 cell but i really thought i had to try number 1 this is probably my last attempt and 2 this little embie was donated from someone else they were kind enough to give me something so special i had to try.
i will be testing every day till otd anyway i know i must be a fool but its just one of those things.
am really suffering at the mo 3 days after transfer i had a bit of blood (just once) then i had real bad af pains which have calmed down a bit i had a real bad pulling feeling in my left groin and today ive got right backache. im one of the lucky women who dont really suffer with the af but with this treatmnent and the last i have.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh Sue Im so sorry hun. There are lots of things I can say to try to make you keep faith however of course you know your own body better than anyone. 
Its really hard this journey we are on and I will keep hoping and praying for you that you get your dream
xx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Sue  . I know you weren't feeling positive about the treatment - but give it time. You just never know.

I had transfer last thursday same as you JO - and yet was told to test friday as day 1 was friday. Or did you have transfer wed? What about you sue? I've confused myself totally.


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya galaxy girl thanks for the support. im still hoping with all my heartxx
i had transfer last wed that was day 18 of my cycle and the embies were frozen on day 3 i was told test on 5th which is 15 days later my last cycle i had transfer on day 23 and was till told test 15 days later and because i hadnt had af i still had to test 3 days after that.xx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Ah Ok. Because my cycle was medicated I haven't a clue when my period would have been naturally due. I was told I needed to test 14 days after FET. But that day 1 was not transfer day but the next day, the friday. My frosties where frozen on day 1 and replaced then on Day 2 . They were defrosted late on the thursday afternoon and so were only 2 cell when they went back in. So I think they were day 2 anyway! just hope they have divided further.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning

All I was told was to test 15 days after ET, so that means next thurs the 5th. I had the transfer last Weds. Ive lost track of what day I am on my cycle to be honest.

Im feeling very down today because I dont think this FET has worked. I had been getting progressively fuller boobs over the last week and now I havent they are just normal again. And today Ive been getting a lot of pains where I think things are unattaching. So Im feeling very low about it and dont know how Im going to get through today (

Jen x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

mornin jen i am really sorry your down today my email address is [email protected] if you wanna chat im around all day. its a bit quicker than here lol


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

jen . As I said to Sue - no matter what symtoms we have /don't have we just have to wait and see. I was feeling down last night reading about everyones symtoms on the 2ww board. My boobs feel the same as allways. Usually they kill before AF arrives. But I got nothing at the minute. Not a symtom. 

I'm praying for us all!! hope you feel better soon. I don't know if going back to work was a good idea for me. I've been getting progressively sicker headaches every day.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks galaxy, its such a shame that 5th is so far off! 

What drugs are you on again? Are you sure that its work giving you these headaches? Can you go sick

Maybe lack of AF pain in boobs is a very good sign. I too didnt have that the first time and I was pregnant. 

Jen x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

The headaches only started on tues - may first day back. am now getting to the trowing up stage with them. Am on prognovia and cyclogest pessaries - they are not supposed to cause headaches as far as I know.

May have to go sick but trying to resist it at the minute - so much to do!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hmmm no they shouldnt cause headaches. Try taking some paracetamol which is allowed.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Have taken some paracetemol and had lunch and am starting to come round a bit!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats good. Take it easy hun.

I feel a bit better too. I did some retail therapy which is rare for me.


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

sad to report another BFN...I should have known
Well better luck to you girls..it has to be someones turn!
Nikki


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

oh nikki im really sorry for you. were not being very lucky on here are wexxxxxxxxx
my thoughts are with youxx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

maybe we should start another thread and rename it
Nikki


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

what something like "neggies not preggies !!! we will not give in" lol


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Nikkis - so sorry to hear about your news.  .


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Nikki - Im so sorry. Its just so unfair.
Jen x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok girls I have now officially lost it - I managed to put petrol in my Diesel car yesterday - 40 pounds worth - and then drove it for about 3 miles before I realised something was really wrong.  . 

I def. should not be allowed out on my own at the minute. 2WW is hard.


----------



## janie b (May 31, 2008)

hi there
I'm not sure if there's an etiquette that I'm supposed to adhered to - see I'm a chat room virgin but i wondered if i could join in?

I'm on day 4 of my 2ww - after a FET last Wednesday 28th May

Previously I've had 2 chemical iui last year - which didn't result in pregnancy although the consultant was surprised since my first try, my bloods showed a promising with my hormones raised. 
Mr D then suggested IVF, on the day we Had to have ICIS since DP sperm where stuck together!  apparently this is something to do with anti bodies that can appear in the sperm fluid after an vasectomy.  We were warned that this could happen but since we Had had various tests over the years and had done IUI, we didn't appreciate that this is something which could occur at any time.
So it was confirmed at this point that it was very unlikely that we would ever conceive naturally.  

Because we had already started treatment everyone assumed that this wasn't news to me.That was in Dec 07 - Got 10 eggs, 7 embryos of which had 2 transfered. - No result - gutted!

Trying to do it different this time...........accupunture and ask for a sick note for the 2 weeks, and I'm now waiting to test.....i had real bad ache yesterday and twinges but nothing today

I'm just glad to have found this site - friends have been really supportive and empathetic but sometimes they just don't 'get it'
I've read your thread and y'all say what I'm thinking!
It would be good to chat to some one 

i really not sure what I'm doing here since i can't seem to get me profile to save!

well i hope i haven't barged in -  just let me know if I'm been inappropriate
and best wishes to you all
Janie b


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Janie - Hi! really glad you joined in on the thread! If there is an etiquette to join I have no idea what it is!! 

We did 3 IUI's before going for IVF and where told at the first consultation for it that there was male factor and it would have to be ICSI. Before that we were 'unexplained'. Know what you mean about the shock of it. At that appt we both had blood tests done and both managed to pass out - Def. from shock rather than needle!
I really think your doing the right thing being off work - i regret going back. But I've just got 3 more days of it now.


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi Janie and welcome..FF is great and where would we all be without it?
Galaxy girl..you are def going loopy!!!  I did a couple of really silly things last time..I cooked my favourite tray (dont ask) and something else (but Ive lost it so much that I cant remember what it was)

Well Im back on the patches again and looking at another tx of my remaining 2 frosties mid June

Really dont know what to do diferent this time...
Love to all
Nikki


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Good for you Nikki - I'm sure it feels better to jump straight back into treatment. If this doesn't work for us We will have to start on a fresh ICSI. I've never managed to have a fresh transfer. and all of our 9 frosties were used to get us 3 embryo's this time. What did you do last time? I'm sure you followed all the advice ever given and therefore I will have no ideas at all!


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

galaxy girl- made me laugh about the petrol but get this, I left my keys in the ignition, went into someones house for nearly an hour in a dodgy area in the welsh valley's. arrrgghh. thats just asking for my car to get nicked. I'm putting cereal in the fridge and milk in the cupboard. i really think i should stop driving at this rate.
Period finally started today, 1.5 weeks late. baseline scan cancelled to thursday now. I feel this FET will never happen. my body is really playing silly beggars. My appetite is huge, i'm eating for 8.  to quote a queen song I think i'm going slightly mad

Sorry to hear about the bad new to all those with a bfn. galaxygirl, still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Welsh girl - glad I'm not the only one going nuts 

Last day of work today and I'm finding it tough - am so tired and feeling nauseous for last couple of days. 

Looked at my schedule this am and it says test tomorrow and yet the nurse at the clinic told me to test Friday - am now very confused. ET was 2 weeks ago Thursday. but have now agreed to go to a big family event on Thursday night and won't be able to handle it if result neg. so am planning to still wait to Friday.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

OHMYGOD Galaxy Girl you are so patient! 
Im testing tomorrow and feeling very nervous. As time goes by I find it harder and harder to look at that pee stick result. I feel absolutely no symptoms for pregnancy but then again nothing for AF either.
How about you? 

Jen x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm scared of getting result so easier (sort off) to wait. In a way I'm cross about the mix up - I'd booked tomorrow off work ages ago 'cause I thought I would be testing then.

I don't know how i feel symptoms wise! Very tired. Boobs full and a wee bit sore now. But nothing like pre AF. Tummy bloated - but then I have been eating a lot and not exercising at all. . Basically I haven't a clue! So are you completely symptomless - maybe that's a good thing?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hmmm Galaxy - tiredness sounds good to me!!! And no AF symptoms is good too! I know what you mean I wanted to delay the test for as long as possible to delay the agony! 

Well I did a test last night (to prepare myself for the worst) and again this morning and both times I had strong blue lines so it looks like I have a BFP! I have a blood test today to confirm levels etc and should find out tonight if things are looking ok. Obviously Im feeling really excited but trying not to go over the top because I have a long way to go yet. Ive been here before! 
I just hope and pray that this little one will stick.

Jen xx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Jen - So pleased for you!!!! That's amazing. I   everything gores to plan for you too. But you are a giant step of the way there!! Made my day


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

BFN for me


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh no Galaxy, Im so sorry. Its not fair.
Im here if you need to talk but I understand if you need time away. Ive been there too so I know exactly how you feel
Keep strong sweetie

Jen x


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

well the world really sucks.now on top of everything else i've gone and got shingles which meansmy cycle is cancelled. crap.
sorry to hear your news galaxy adn well done J-mo.


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

JMo thats great news..well done
Galaxy Im so sorry..you must be gutted, poor you
Welsh girl..thats really frustrating..how long until you can try next time?

I had my tx last week so we shall see..one of the two survived the thaw..so many failures tho so trying not to think about it too much (easier said than done, we all know)
Nikki


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Welshgirl sorry about the shingles. Hope you feel much better soon

Nikki - good luck for the 2ww. You are PUPO!!!

Jen x


----------

